# Sunday Special Lose, Then Gain



## luckytrim (Mar 10, 2019)

Sunday Special Lose, Then Gain

Start with a word, then lose a letter and rearrange the  remaining letters as 
you go down. When you get to the middle, start working your  way up again, 
adding a letter as you go. Best of luck!


1. First word of 6 letters.
A person who is completely dependent on something, generally  narcotic drugs.
2. 5 Letters
Plural form of an authoritative statement or  pronouncement.
3. 4 Letters
A substance with a pH of less than 7, which also turns litmus  paper red.
4. 3 letters
Informal British term for a man who does not behave in a  gentlemanly like 
fashion towards others.
5. 2 letters
A Digital Recording device

Now we go back up the ladder....
6. 3 letters
A fish of the Gadidae family.
7. 4 letters
Set of laws, rules, and principles.
8. 5 letters
________ & Gabbana. Also Italian for "sweet" just in case  you aren't too 
familiar with labels.
9. 6 letters
Easy to manage, control, and discipline.
10. 7 Letters
Come Together.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Addict
2. Dicta
3. Acid
4. Cad
5. CD
6. Cod
7. Code
8. Dolce
9. Docile
10. Collide


----------

